# Latest Song



## ArdenRedFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello there,

     I recently completed a new song and wanted to share:


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2696601/

     It definitely lies within the hard rock/metal category with an experimental edge.

     I promise I'm not spamming for the sake of watching my page view count multiply, just curious about feedback and if this kind of thing holds any appeal. 

     So with that, feel free to take a listen should you choose.


----------

